
Ask HN: Who's the publisher of unofficial open source ports? - dusted
Like some, I enjoy searching for my own stuff on Google once in a while.
Some time last year, I searched for my game, &quot;Wizznic!&quot; on google, and was slightly annoyed when I saw the publisher listed.
See, I actually knew about this publisher, I vaguely recall some contact with them in relation to their android port of my game. I don&#x27;t think they did anything wong, but I think google did.<p>So I submitted feedback on the panel, multiple times, every time, explaining that, Wizznic is my game, I made it. Linked to relevant sites. To any human, I believe I definitely proved that the game was made by me. I explain that the Android port is not official and the correct publisher should either be &quot;Wizznic.org&quot; or my own name,<p>I&#x27;ve done this several timess, but google keeps the wrong publisher on the panel.<p>It made me wonder if I&#x27;m wrong..<p>Can opensource products have only one publisher? Maybe they have multiple?<p>Does every mirror site serving Ubuntu ISOs qualify as &quot;the publisher&quot; ?<p>I&#x27;d like to hear your opinions on this :)
======
roleone
Have you tried claiming the panel instead of submitting feedback?

~~~
dusted
That's a good idea, but, since the panel is not about a person, I cannot claim
it as a person, but must do it as someone who represents an entity. However,
to do that, I must provide some sort of documentation that the company exists
(because, people apparently, cannot make things, only companies can)

